# Disassembly of Canon EOS 1Dx MK II



## Chaitanya (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks like Canon has definitely put a good heatsink into sensor.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/aVWr5g-rlFc" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2018)

A good example of how not to do it. He started with the wrong type of screwdrivers, he needed JIS screwdrivers to avoid damaging the screw heads, I'll bet a lot of them are messed up.

The metal back to the sensor is on all cameras I've seen and disassembled, I don't know from the video how you decided it was anything special.

Somehow, I get the impression that he has a ton of money and could care less if he destroyed it.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 9, 2018)

Huh, that was painful to watch. Reminds me of me circa 8 years old, disassembling thinks like walkmans and then not being able to put them back together...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Somehow, I get the impression that he has a ton of money and could care less if he destroyed it.



He cares, but it is also how he makes part of his living, providing YouTube content, so the potential cost/risk is mitigated. Besides, the camera was already damaged and due to go in to Canon, he even had a loaner in hand, so a real guilt edged risk/reward calculation, if he breaks it he gets more views, if he doesn’t he still gets views. Also he worked in camera stores so i’m Pretty sure he isn’t entirely naive to the basic methodology of camera repairs.


----------



## RGF (Jan 10, 2018)

I have only 1 question - WHY?


----------

